# 54g c02 added and trimed plants



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

finally got c02 up and running and started dry ferts in tank, trimmed plants and all heres a few pics


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

VERY nice!!


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

It looks fantastic!!!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Looks like your wisteria is growing nicely. And what are you using to measure your CO2 concentration? Is the system pressurized?


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks gizmo It's a red sea pressurized system


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice. Pressurized is the way to go. What critters are in there?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh Rob that looks great!I bet its so fun sitting and watching that.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Looks nice. Needs more plants!  

I see your drop checker....using 4dkh, right?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Looking good


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

Well the plants you are sending me will help fill it in plus I want somemore as well and yes drop checker with 4dkh added in it that one is 1 bubble each 8 sec seems to be working fine. C02 on 20 mins before lights and off 30 mins before lights go out same as other tank


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

I like. Can I trouble you for the beaslbob substrate you used? (or do you have a tank build thread?)

How many more plants are you hoping to get in there?


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

There Is a thread but no problem. 1 inch peat moss then 1 inch pool filter sand and 1 inch gravel. It does so good. As fr as plants bunch st repines, few more swords, bylxa, hairgrass, and maybe somemore not sure yet maybe 10 plants not counting the st repens


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

One bubble every 8 seconds gets your drop checker green? I have to do about 2 bubbles per second just for my 29g. That gets it a nice pale green color. I can't even count the bubbles on my other tanks. I just adjust until the drop checker tells me I got it right or close.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

So far it's going good I check it and keep an eye on it I have adjusted it several times


----------

